# What snowplowing software does everyone use?



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I saw mention in another thread of Blizzard something snowplowing software and got to thinking about what other software is out there for snowplowing business. I'm not looking for straight accounting software but snowplowing specific software like Blizzard something.

I have done it all on paper except keeping spreadsheets of customer data and a spreadsheet route page that I print out and mark off customers as they are done.

Incidentally, I investigated that Blizzard software was was unequivocally unimpressed with it's cost and the interface. The screen shots look like a student project for VB programming courses- and $200?


----------



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

I use Blizzard Buster, and have for the past 3 years. It is simple, but easy and quick to use. I can do all my billing, start to finish, in about 20 - 30min after a storm. I am looking into quickbooks this year, so I can consolidate all my businesses into one program. But for the money, Blizzard Buster is pretty good. Their support is really good if you have problems.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Justme, I just pm'd you back. It's a great program. I forgot to mention that you can download quickbooks for free on ares.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I've been using quickbooks pro for the past three years.Exspensive yes but well worth it.


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Boss, what was that website again for Quickbooks.


----------



## mister_snowplow (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been using Quickbooks since starting my business. For the most part it is very user-friendly, I have been very happy with it.  

My wife also has her own business and she too uses Quickbooks. Actually, she taught me how to use the program.


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

I've used Quickbooks Pro for other business, but I decived to write my own invoicing system for Plowing. The main reason was I need to be able and sit down, and very quickly log my jobs of plowing and salting. Then I can come back and click a button to invoice each customer.

I wrote it in MS Access and it is working very well for me. It keeps track of payments, and will manage my salt inventory some what  Also allows for multiple sites per customer. 

It still needs a lot of work, but people are welcome to it if they want to hack it while I continue to improve on it. Mind you it was written with my business in mind. I do not collect taxes, but I tried to design that feature in. I also have yet to create many reports. If you do want it and use it, please let me know how it can be imporved on.

PM me if you want a copy. You will need Microsoft Access installed on your computer.


----------



## Jason Pallas (Jan 19, 2001)

Filemaker Pro. It's a lot of work to customize it and understand the program enough to write it to work for your particular business.... BUT once you do, there's nothing like it. I wouldn't ever trade it for the world. It's that good. It handles all our snow accounts about 100 and it handles 500 lawn accounts with no problem. It takes about 5 minutes for me to do snow billing and about a half hour to do all the lawn accounts. Like I said - it's worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I use a hacked copy of blizzard buster


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

we use quickbooks for all our invoicing, summer and winter


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

CLIP been using it since 1989


----------



## Peopleeater (Jan 8, 2005)

*Anyone have a version of...*

Anyone have a trial version of Blizzard Buster 4.5.1 or earlier? I found the 4.6 version, but need an earlier version.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Nate,

How about sending a copy of that "hacked" Blizzard Buster to me at [email protected] ?

I am poor and can't afford a legit copy...

Us pirates gotta stick together!


----------



## ClarkLawnCare (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am using something called PlowTrax*

I am in Maine and I am using a program called PlowTrax.
It works really good for what my needs are.
The coolest part is being able to enter service data for a whole bunch of clients at once - especially when I am busy dealing with multiple storms - which, by the way did NOT happen last winter. 

Try searching for it (PlowTrax).

Think Snow !!! 


My 2-Cents,
Kev


----------

